
Ask HN: What hipster skills or project are you working on due to plague lockdown - awaythrower
I&#x27;m making spanish rice, falafel, and hummus from absolute scratch.<p>Is someone out there growing wheat and making naan or tortillas?
======
awaythrower
I just learned cooking white and brown rice together doesn't work because the
white rice will keep absorbing liquid until it's saturated, leaving
hard/uncooked brown rice. Whoops. Haha.

~~~
Minor49er
You might have better luck with brown and wild rice

